# 686 New Balance 580 Speedlace?



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I do like them alot, lightweight, stylish, comfortable, roomy toebox. They also have their downsides, $400 pricetag and they're almost too thin where you might feel the straps more than on a thicker boot.


----------

